# Need Help!!1



## javier1981 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im am doing a self audit, are there any resources or guidlines I can go by...please help.........


----------



## heatherwinters (Mar 19, 2010)

*Self Audit*

What service do you code for that you are auditing?  You may want to look at purchasing an audit tool kit like the one offered at www.shopingenix.com.  I have the 2009 book and it's great.


----------



## javier1981 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Audit*

any online guides that you know off. I have purchased the book but of course, the audit needed to be done yesterday...lol...Thank you


----------



## chetubig001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here are 2 different 1995 Audit tools that you can use.


http://www.thecodingcenter.org/lmier/forms/documents/TCCAuditTemplate.pdf

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7607086/E-and-M-Documentation-and-Coding-Worksheet-in-Aqua-and-Gray

www.emuniversity.com   is also very helpful.

Hope they help.

you can also find the


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 19, 2010)

Check with your local Medicare carrier.  Our carrier, NHIC, publishes an E&M audit tool.  They also have the 95 and 97 guidelines manuals available for download.


----------



## javier1981 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thanks*


All of you are so awesome....Thanks for all your help


----------

